# In Memory of Meggie



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I know how much we all love Meggie. When my Ollie died I made a donation to one of the canine cancer research foundations in her memory.

I went to Meggie's Mom's homepage and saw she has listed a few of her favorite canine cancer charities.

I will be making a donation in memory of Meggie to the Morris Animal Foundation Canine Cancer Campaign. They are a fabulous foundation and doing so much to fight lymphoma and so many of the other dreaded canine cancers.

While Meggie's fight may be over, we can honor her memory by continuing the fight for a cure. 

http://www.curecaninecancer.org/how_help.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We lost an icon.

I'm so glad "we" had her for so long, but sad the time is up.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all. Your love for my girl means so much to me. 

NC State's vet school is building a whole new facility that has a legacy from a special man that will match every donation given. If you would like to give back to the vet school that gave me 2 1/2 years with my girl, here's the link:

http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/ncvmf/rb-terry.html

You can make the donation in honor of someone and it would be lovely for them to know that Meggie was being honored this way. I plan to do the same and will probably also purchase her a brick in honor of the oncology unit. To have matching funds it must go through the Randall Terry Foundation. You can see in the photo his love for his goldens. 

Meggie would be so pleased.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Riley and Meggie are hanging out and having a good time. The pain I feel for missing Riley is still immense. I know your pain must be incredible. Hang in there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great idea and I know that Meggie would be so honored to have the place that saved her helping so many animals.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

They are amazing people Carol. I called ahead to emergency services to tell them we were coming and they said they'd have everything ready. I walked in the door with her, they took her from me on the spot and had cardio in to see her within minutes. The level of care and the compassion of the doctors is incredible. The emergency doctor who treated her and ultimately set her free knew exactly who Meggie was though we have never been through that service. For the size of the vet school, I have yet to meet a doctor who did know her and her story.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like an amazing facility and Randall Terry, what a great man and so wonderful he's a lover of goldens!

You are very blessed to have had Meggie treated there.
And to have had two and a half more wonderful years with her.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Meggie'sMom said:


> They are amazing people Carol. I called ahead to emergency services to tell them we were coming and they said they'd have everything ready. I walked in the door with her, they took her from me on the spot and had cardio in to see her within minutes. The level of care and the compassion of the doctors is incredible. The emergency doctor who treated her and ultimately set her free knew exactly who Meggie was though we have never been through that service. For the size of the vet school, I have yet to meet a doctor who did know her and her story.


I'm so sorry for your loss...Meggie touched so many of us.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you had such a wonderful place to take care of Meggie.

I'll send them some of my "lunch money".


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

How can you not want to send lunch money to a cause supported by......








What a generous man with a Golden heart.

Ya know as saddened as I was and am to hear the news about Meg I keep thinking of Hanks (AmbikaGR) thread in the Rainbow Bridge section of the celebration of Keeper's life. We should all be sad however celebrating Meggie's life is also appropriate. I always smile when I think about







Good Doggy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That good doggy sure was special.

She raised a lot of money for cancer research and carried many golde angels to her rallies.

thanks Meggie an thanks Cindy for sharing your glorious red girl with us all.
She was so much more than "just a dog" ::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr Terry provided well for his goldens in his will - they will never want for anything. And then he gave $38 million to NC State vet school for the good care they had provided them over his life. Yes, he is a very special man. 

As for that good dog.... she is so in my heart, she is here, she will never be gone...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

If I may share some Meggie stories with you, this seems as good a place as any to start:

My son was 10 years old when he decided he wanted a dog. We talked about it all spring at the end of his 4th grade year and he was from the start convinced he wanted a golden retriever. I remember him so clearly saying "Mom, I want a dog that will play frisbee with me." He wanted a friend in other words, since he was an only child and he and I had been on our own since he was 4 years old. We searched the internet about breeds and found one that called goldens' personality "sunshine and joy". We waited for the end of the school year and never having had a dog we asked our vet about how to find a puppy and looked in the paper (yes, I know now that's not the best way to find one, but I could not afford the $2000 a pup litters my vet was recommending). We visited several people with puppies of varying ages - all were just people with dogs who decided they wanted a litter. 

The third litter we visited was 5 weeks old. Maternal grandmother, mom and dad were all pets of the family who bred them and there were probably 8 puppies in the litter. Grandmother was blond, mom was darker and dad was a beautiful red. I was enchanted with a big boxy blond male and played with him almost exclusively, while out of the corner of my eye I watched Zack. He'd already said he wanted a female, so he took his time and spent a little time with each female in the litter. When I noticed him seeming to stay with one I took my blond guy over and said, "Don't you think he's my Toby?" Zack said, "No Mom, she's the one." I asked how he knew and he looked at me with those dark brown eyes of his like I was stupid for not seeing it and said "She just is."

The owner tied a ribbon around her neck for us and asked her name. Zack said "Meggie" and a week or so later we picked her up and took her home. When it came time to fill out her papers we noticed how the owner had named his dogs people names with middle names and so Meggie became "Meggie Olivia Taylor" after her red daddy whose name was Ollie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a sweet story. I hope you continue to tell Meggie's tale. How is your son today?

My heart boy Sam was a gift for my then 9 year old daughter after she broke her arm. We'd promised her a pup, which she'd already named Sammi and which was supposed to be a female. Some friends had a litter of pups (we were told they were Labs but when we got there they were Goldens) and we went to see them. Being the last in the litter spoken for, She became a He, though still named Sammi, and the rest is history. Funny how our Heart Dogs come to us...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great story, and please do share more Meggie stories with us. 

Your son certainly knew what he was doing when he fell in love with Meggie, making her a part of the perfect family for her. Where else would she have gotten such love and care, and who else would have enabled her to do such good in raising money and spreading the word about cancer research? 

I am so sorry for the loss of Meggie, and the pain you and your son are feeling. I feel blessed to have "known" Meggie, and to have shared in a very small part in her and your family's journey.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Share a few more Meggie stories with us Cindy. Do you have any puppy and growing up pictures to share. I think the only puppy picture I ever saw was her curled up behind the porcelain throne


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh please keep the Meggie stories comming!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie in June 1998, the day she came to live with us.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely storey and lovely photo of Meggie as a puppy


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

They are still a handsome couple


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cindy - thank you for sharing Meggie's story and pictures. She truly is a special girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

A week after Meggie moved in with us, Zack was signed up in day camp at NC State's summer basketball camp. Suddenly we had a puppy and needed to be out of town for 3 days, we hadn't thought of this... what to do? Meggie spent the first day with our neighbors and I scouted dog friendly hotels in Raleigh. We came home that first night and packed her and took her back with us the next day. I spent the next 2 days outside Reynolds Coliseum on State's campus with a puppy and a good book. She played in the fountain (fell in and dropped like a rock! Scared me to death!), walked around campus with me and visited some of my old professors who were teaching summer school, and met every student she encountered who were thrilled to see a puppy on campus. They all had stories of their own dogs which had to be left at home and were missing them so much.

On Zack's final day of camp, a mini basketball tournament was held for parents to watch and Zack's dad drove up for it. We met outside the student union and ate lunch together and a constant stream of students walked by and said "Meggie!" and stopped to play with her again. My ex-husband was most curious as to how I knew all these people. *I* didn't - Meggie did.  She was always the one to make friends instantly. 

Not sure what to do with her for the kid's basketball games, I tucked her under my arm and took her inside Reynolds where she seemed to be completely unnoticed. She stayed in my lap and never made a sound. 

This past Tuesday night after my son called to tell me she was gone, I could tell he was in his car. I asked him where he was going. "I'm going to the fountain for a while mom," he said.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Cindy, so sad for your loss. Meggie was probably the most famous golden on this forum. She symbolized hope. strength and courage. I think a lot of us learned from yours and her journey.

Glad to see that you can remember the good times.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> This past Tuesday night after my son called to tell me she was gone, I could tell he was in his car. I asked him where he was going. "I'm going to the fountain for a while mom," he said.


...more tears...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie*

Meggie was an inspiration for all-whether they'd met her in person, or just read about her on this forum.

It does my heart good to know that Meggie and all of our dogs and cats are at the Rainbow Bridge romping and playing, free of pain, and waiting for us to join them.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Wow - this was such a story.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Meggie'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > I asked him where he was going. "I'm going to the fountain for a while mom," he said.
> ...


Yeah, that one got me too... hard.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

KatieandAngie said:


> Yeah, that one got me too... hard.


I tell ya, if ever there is another Dog movie to be made, that scene would tear me apart. 

I cry every time I watch 'Lassie Come Home'...at the end where Roddy McDowall comes home from school after his parents have sold Lassie because she's too valuable to keep...(and too expensive, as they are broke) ...the poor thing is bedraggled and beaten after her long trek home from Scotland, as filthy as the day is long, sitting calmly under the tree where she'd always sat...waiting for 'her boy' to get out of school...and then he sees her... " Oh, You're my Lassie come home, my Lassie come home!"

Man....=(

I can't explain why, but I am profoundly moved by Meggie's passing. I didn't post in her thread, but I followed it. I guess I expected her to always be here...like Hooch...


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Cindy, that picture of puppy Meggie and your son is absolutely priceless! What a gorgeous pup she was - and your son was quite cute too! Thank you for the "Meggie Stories", I look forward to many more.
Hope you and your son are doing well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Paula - "Lassie Come Home" almost kills me, it is so hard to watch because that is exactly what a dog would do. Eric Knight knew dogs well. 

I drove to Raleigh today and got Megs ashes and collar from Zack. I will probably get some of her ashes in glass so we can share them. He is doing okay and had his former roommate over so we didn't talk about her much. Mitch had met Meggie and knew her story and hugged me when he left. He knew why I was there. He told me about losing his old lab last summer, boys and their dogs... they are pretty special. Zack's sweet border collie mix, Jack, tried to climb in the car with me to come home. He seemed to know I was sad and stayed close to me the whole visit. 

I am so touched by all of you who are sharing this pain with me. I am starting to go through serious regret over not driving back up Tuesday might to be with her at the end. While my head can rationalize that it would not have been in Meggie's best interest to wait 2 hours or more for me, my heart keeps right on saying - you should have, you should have. I'll just have to work through this, but I feel like I let her down.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I tear up every time I read about Meggie. She certainly was a very special girl.

Cindy, you never let Meggie down, and she knows that.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> This past Tuesday night after my son called to tell me she was gone, I could tell he was in his car. I asked him where he was going. "I'm going to the fountain for a while mom," he said.


Yep - instant tears here too.
But love the Meggie stories!

Cindy - Please don't beat yourself up - you were there whenever Meggie needed you and she knew that - and "her boy" was with her. You did all you could reasonably do.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"He wanted a friend" and "sunshine and joy". The pictures are lovely, but of course bittersweet.

Isn't it ironic how the ones we think are not the ones we want turn out to be our best friends and loves?

Cindy - you knew it was the truest form of love to release Meggie from her pain even though you couldn't be there in person. Her boy was there and she knew your soul was there. You two share a piece of each other's heart and always have been and always will be "together".

I share your pain and your loss, but it is such a tiny amount of what you feel. You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, I was doing fine in this thread until the photo of Meggie with her grown boy. The younger photos are cute, but the bond of that grown young man and your sweet girl dissolved me in a puddle. My boy was six when he got his Cody and twenty when he had to say goodbye. The intervening years hold such sweet memories of childhood and love. I know that Meggie's legacy will continue for a very long time....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the Meggie stories. She was special right from the start! The pictures of her and Zack are just precious.

Please don't beat yourself up with second guessing your decision about Tuesday. Our initial instinct is the correct one and don't let the would haves/should haves creep in. You were always there for her even at the very end and she knew it.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This is the photo that hangs over my mantel of Megs and her boy. They are quite the pair.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Cindy, can understand how you feel that you let Meggie down, but deep down you know you didn't - I am sure that Meggie knew that you were with her in spirit.

Your son certainly picked a winner when he picked Meggie and it's lovely to see them together, but oh lordy the tears are flowing again - guess that shows just what an impact Meggie had on people whether they had met her in person or from a distance.

Run free Meggie, you have so many new friends with you now, and when you finish playing sleep softly.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you to those of you who have made contributions in Meggie's name. The MAF is a wonderful foundation and the NC State Vet school called today and let me know that Meggie has been remembered. How touching. To think that she could help in some small way to build the new state of the art building that will bring new cures is so humbling. 

The Terry Foundation matching funds make me feel so good about giving:
http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/ncvmf/rb-terry.html

I have yet to talk to or meet anyone who works at the vet school who does not know my Meggie or her story To think it was just a few weeks ago she posed with her doctors and techs on her 12th birthday.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a lovely picture. Maybe they will post Meggie's story with her picture, her story is so full of love and inspiration.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful photo of Meggie and her boy!

The grief process is so hard, and I think is always comes with regrets, but you shouldn't have any. The bond you and your son shared with Meggie, and the incredible journey you took through her illness has touched and helped so many. 

I tear up every time I think of you and sweet Meggie. It's nothing compared to what you are feeling, but it is a very special dog and owner to have made such an impact on so many people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Meggie and her inspirational story will always live on!
So many have loved her and will continue to love he.

How is little PUNCH doing?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

These are photos of Megs when she was a little over a year old. One is at the turn off to Mount Mitchell. Meggie walked up the tower at the top of the mountain to the highest point east of the Mississippi. They were fire escape steps and people couldn't believe how easily she navigated them. She was always a rock star. 

The other is a photo of Megs in the creek in front of Linville Caverns. She loved the mountains in the summer where the air is cool and crisp.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Meggie had such a wonderful life. She is a beautiful and special girl. I love hearing her story.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cindy, I've followed your story with Meggie since she was diagnosed and can say with conviction that you never EVER let your girl down. She knew how you adored her and with every fiber of her being knew you would always do the very best by her... and you did. Her story has given hope and awareness to so many in the fight against this awful disease, and for so many her legacy will live on now. Bless you and your son, and God bless sweet Meggie.

That picture of your son and Meggie is gorgeous! What a treasure.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy, this is some thread...the tears are flowing big time here. 

Cindy, I know what you mean about not being there in the end with Meggie as the same thing happened to us with our first Golden Beau. I had similar regrets but knew he needed to go peacefully without waiting for us to get there. I took comfort in knowing he would never fault us because he knew how much we loved him over the years we had together. I'm sure Meggie was the same. She would not want you to be riddled with regrets over one moment of her life but would instead want you to remember all of the good and happy times you shared.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cindy,

Thank you for sharing Meggie's journey. You and Meggie gave me the strength and courage to adopt Tasha while she was going through chemo. If it had not been for you who knows what might have happened to her. I'd like to think I gave her a good life for the time she was with us. God knows she made my life better.

Meggie knew how much you loved her. The two of you had a special bond. Meggie will always be a part of you. She touched everyone who followed your journey.

Thank you for sharing Meggie with us.

Noreen


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I found some photos I have never scanned of Megs as a puppy. In looking at the dates on them I realized, Meggie left us 12 years to the day that she came to us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> I found some photos I have never scanned of Megs as a puppy. In looking at the dates on them I realized, Meggie left us 12 years to the day that she came to us.


Wow, 12 years to the day. 

I was going through some old files the other day and found some really sweet ones of Barkley--finding things like these photos is such a treasure, especially when they show a happy and healthy dog.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> I found some photos I have never scanned of Megs as a puppy. In looking at the dates on them I realized, Meggie left us 12 years to the day that she came to us.


Wow, I think this is Meggie's gift to have you remember this date with joy instead of sorrow.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cindy I try not to get foggy eyed viewing this thread but cant help it. I would love to see more pictures of the Meg


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie's Mom*

Cindy:

You couldn't have loved Meggie more and I know that she knew that.
I think finding her puppy pics is MEGGIE'S GIFT TO YOU.
You and Meggie have inspired SO MANY.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow. 12 years to the day. I hope it helps you remember the joy that day brought with less tears for the loss it brought later.

I cannot believe Meggie walked to the top of the Mount Mitchell tower! and down I presume. A rock star of pure iron and steel it seems.:smooch:


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to see more photos and read more memories of Meggie. I hope that remembering and sharing these wonderful memories is helping with you grief. What a special girl and special family.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I scanned some of the photos at work this morning (Shhh!) 

Here's one of Megs the night we got her - scared to death and missing her mama (whose name was Casey). And then another happier puppy picture a couple days later and one of Meggie and Zack on his 11th birthday when she was 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Teresa - if you've been up the tower at Mt Mitchell, you understand why people were amazed she did it! That girl had determination written all over her. You could never tell her she couldn't do something - she'd prove you wrong every time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh the tears are flowing again. Meggie was superdog her whole life. Such an inspiration and I will tell the new chapter to her story to Tim tomorrow when he gets home from work. I cant believe it was 12 years to the day.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I was talking to Zack last night about Meggie and he told me something I didn't know. The reason she was "the one" that he picked out, was because she picked him. He said none of the pups in the other litters we looked at would come to him and in Meggie's litter she was the only one who came to him on her own. He said she walked over to him and sat down between his feet and stayed there. That's how he knew she was the one. He never told me that - or I being a stupid adult never heard it when he said it. Love you Megs for choosing my boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Those pics of Meggie and Zack are just precious!!

Meggie picked Zack that is amazing!!! Our Gizmo picked Ken and I, too!
I KNOW that Cosby will LOVE YOU and Punchm, and I just know that Meggie had her PAWS in this!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Those pictures are just too precious. Meggie was just meant to be part of your family and she knew it.

I was picked by both my goldens, so I know how special that bond is to be chosen.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Mount Mitchell Observation Tower*
the stairs were steep and narrow and the hike up there was no picnic either!
It has since been replaced with a more user friendly version.
that Meggie sure had a strong will.:


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_Dear Cindy, I have been internet-less for a few weeks, and just learned of Meggie. What an inspiration and I echo what everyone else has posted about your loving companion. Thank you for sharing your journey, it was full of love and hope for us all_. _I'm also enjoying her puppy pics. Right now, I'm going to go over to the couch (of course) where Bozzie is napping, give him a hug and have a good cry. All my love Sarah_


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Little did she know at this stage what a great and loving family she had taken on

Thanks Cindy for sharing these memories!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

An evening dose of Meggie pictures and tears enough to fill a bucket. How I miss her. Can you see the determination in this little girl's face?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you feel her tugging on you right now? It may be you heart strings, but she's right there beside you.


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_I will try to find some pup pics of my Woody-woo, he picked me when I had breast cancer, he was a little dark gold golden, and when my husband saw the 110lb Dad, _just about had an attack, but I said "No, he feels just right".  Maybe like Goldilocks  And Woody came home with us to live with Jake, our yellow Lab. Ahem , his first name was Elwood, aka The Blues Brothers, but Woody stuck. And the Woo came from the fact that he would Wooooooo to anytime who came to our front door. I miss him to this day, he was one of the main reasons I got thru my first cancer, lying with me in bed, knowing exactly when to jump on me, (after surgery) I think that Goldens are truly angels, and, if I had not encountered Woody, I would not have become a golden lover for now and forever!


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_I've already posted that we lost Woody at five years, and I apologize because this is beautiful Meggie's site...I just find it somewhat cathartic to have so many Golden lovers and understanders around me as I type. Cindy, if I do find the pics I will post to you directly, this site belongs to the magic of Meggie. Hugs Sarah and Boz_


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like even at that young age Meggie knew what was going to be best for her, lovely to see her with your son, these are the things that will help you get through this


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sarah, it's fine for you to post pictures here. Meggie was always generous and sharing her means sharing others stories as well. The connection is all in the understanding. So many people blew off the fact that Meggie was going through chemo and radiation treatments - even humans who had been through it themselves - those of us whose dogs have gone through it know it takes a toll. We see the changes, we help them and love them through it as best we can. The fact that you have been there makes you and Meggie have a deeper kinship. Thank you for caring about her, and me.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Too bad those organizations aren't on the Chase Community Giving b/c we could all vote for them.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE the Meggie pup pics!!!!! I fell in love with Meggie a long time ago - and I never physically met her. Just through GRF and I fell in love - and I know, without a doubt - that many others did too. I am so happy about Cosby and look forward to stories about him in the coming days.


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_Thanks Cindy for your post, I can't tell you what a day brightener it was, I never like to tell anyone about my cancer, only that a wonderful, happy golden, guided me through it. I think that without Woody I would not have had a recovery. God bless our goldens.
And big sloppy golden kisses to Cosby!!!
_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarebear*

Sarebear

You and Meggie-two brave women.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Meggie pictures with her boy. She loved going up to Blowing Rock in the summer where it is so much cooler. This one is taken in front of a shop that has a bubble machine that constantly blows bubbles into the street. She always shared a cone of ice cream from Kilwin's and enjoyed getting attention from everyone she met.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Meggie's Mom,

I'm sorry for your loss of Meggie, she was a beautiful and curageous girl, I'm so glad you and your son had much more time to be with her, I'm sure she felt your strength, She will always be with you. And Thank you for your on-going involvement in raising money for canine cancer. Take Care.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I would love to have this moment in time back. To be young and happy and running free on the beach, that is what I wish for you my sweet Meggie.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful picture and happy memories you have of Meggie! You and Meggie are always in my thoughts.

Oh if we could only go back in time......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I just love the picture of Meggie and your son and I LOVE THE ONE ON THE BEACH!!

I picture all of our dogs that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge, running along the water!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful pics and memories - love the one of Meggie running free on the beach, I'm sure she is doing that every day at the bridge


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these pictures and memories with us, I'm honored to be able to see and hear about Meggie's life. A smart and determined girl for sure, she couldn't have chosen a better family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful and yes determined looking pup little Meggie was. She was sure gonna get that rag (rug?) and give it the business. 

Sarebear - I know Meggie and Cindy are both generous enough to share their thread with you and Woody. Like cindy said - you share a special bond.

I love the beach picture. I wish you still had your Meggie in her prime.It is just really hard to accept such a loss, but she brought great love and joy to your life and you did the same for her. Wasn't it fantastic that she beat out so many people in raising money for cancer????? I mean - it is all for a good cause, but that "just a dog" was so much more. It shows you how much the people who didn't give her fight the proper value and respect knew.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought a new printer/scanner combo and found more old prints of Meggie as a pup. Here she is wrestling Pookie. He always believed he was bigger than her since he once was and she never doubted it either. She loved her cats.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very adorable pic of her,Cindy.


----------

